# Dal notaio?



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2010)

*Famiglia - L’annuncio del Guardasigilli al consiglio nazionale dei professionisti. *

*«Gli sposi dal notaio per separarsi»*

*Semplificazione per chi non ha figli. Alfano studia una proposta di legge*

Famiglia - L’annuncio del Guardasigilli al consiglio nazionale dei professionisti. 
«Gli sposi dal notaio per separarsi»
Semplificazione per chi non ha figli. Alfano studia una proposta di legge
ROMA — La separazione dal notaio anziché in tribunale, ma solo se non ci sono «minori da tutelare». È una delle ipotesi per snellire la giustizia civile alla quali lavoreranno nelle prossime settimane il ministro per la Giustizia, Angelino Alfano, e il Consiglio nazionale del notariato (cioè l’organo di autogoverno della categoria). Ieri il Guardasigilli è stato l’ospite d’onore della prima riunione del nuovo Consiglio dei notai: ha simbolicamente presieduto i lavori. E ha lanciato la proposta: istituire un tavolo di «consultazione permanente con il notariato per individuare soluzioni per il funzionamento della giustizia civile». 
*
*Tradotto: individuare nuove competenze da assegnare ai notai per alleggerire il lavoro dei magistrati civili. Fra queste, appunto, ci potrebbe essere in tempi ragionevolmente brevi «la composizione patrimoniale nel caso delle separazioni senza figli», cioè l’attribuzione dei beni fra marito e moglie. E, con un intervento legislativo più complesso, ma «se c’è la volontà nel giro di qualche mese », anche l’intera separazione dal notaio. Il percorso è stato illustrato da Giancarlo Laurini, presidente del Consiglio dei notai. «I dati dimostrano che laddove come categoria siamo stati chiamati a coadiuvare i giudici, le cose hanno funzionato bene: mi riferisco per esempio al controllo degli atti societari, che ci è stato affidato nel 2000. E il contenzioso su queste materie non esiste. Diciamo che abbiamo una funzione preventiva. Il giudice risolve i conflitti decidendo, la nostra azione permette di prevenirli». 
E dagli atti societari ai matrimoni in crisi, il passo potrebbe essere molto breve. «Noi siamo professionisti particolari, abbiamo un ruolo super partes, di controllo. Non rappresentiamo interessi di parte. Per questo sarebbe molto semplice affidarci il ruolo della composizione nelle separazioni», aggiunge il notaio Laurini. Del resto, i tempi di attesa nei tribunali sono spesso molto lunghi: 3 o 4 mesi solo per avere la prima udienza. E se—anche nel caso di separazioni consensuali— ci sono beni da spartire, i tempi possono allungarsi fra perizie e verifiche. Dal notaio i tempi potrebbero subire un sensibile accorciamento. E i costi? «In realtà non si tratterebbe di attività lucrose per noi. Mettiamo a disposizione le competenze e la professionalità per permettere ai tribunali civili di occuparsi di altre questioni», dice ancora il leader dei notai, spiegando di aver già parlato della questione con il ministro. 
E da via Arenula, sede del dicastero della Giustizia, i tecnici confermano che «allo studio ci sono varie ipotesi per snellire le procedure civili, anche per le separazioni». L’ipotesi di affidare al giudice di pace le competenze per i conflitti fra marito e moglie è stata scartata perché—fra i motivi— rischierebbe di allungare i tempi, anziché accorciarli. «I notai, almeno per le questioni patrimoniali, hanno però le competenze adatte», aggiungono dal ministero. «All’estero ci sono Paesi nei quali l’intera separazione e anche il divorzio sono affidati ai notai », sottolinea Giancarlo Laurini, ricordando che «anche al seguito di Cristoforo Colombo c’era un notaio mandato dalla regina di Spagna per certificare la presa di possesso delle nuove terre». Figuriamoci se può essere un problema certificare la fine di un amore. 
Paolo Foschi
*03 luglio 2010*© RIPRODUZIONE RISERVATA
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...hi_8b937ee4-8670-11df-8332-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2010)

Che i notai possano svolgere attività non lucrose, non ci credo neanche se li vedo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2010)

*In realtà non si tratterebbe di attività lucrose per noi*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che cazzo e' una barzelleta?

" Certo passi in ufficio quando vuole... lasci pure i soldi a casa... l'indirizzo? La Tana del Bianconiglio 7 al km 3 dalla casa del Cappellaio matto"

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *In realtà non si tratterebbe di attività lucrose per noi*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (4 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *In realtà non si tratterebbe di attività lucrose per noi*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


clap clap.:up:

e bravo il nostro governante che garantisce alla casta un miglior reddito in tempi di crisi.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2010)

C'ho la casa allagata, secondo voi posso chiamare il notaio? 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che domenica bestiale... devo aspettare 4 ore per un dannato idraulico... c'ho pure quello che torna dalla partita di calcio con odore di bestia andata a male e non posso aprire l' acqua...

C'e' un numero verde L'amico Notaio :rotfl::rotfl:

Sto vaneggiando per la disperazione:blank:


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ho la casa allagata, secondo voi posso chiamare il notaio?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Che domenica bestiale... devo aspettare 4 ore per un dannato idraulico... c'ho pure quello che torna dalla partita di calcio con odore di bestia andata a male e non posso aprire l' acqua...
> ...


 dove sta scritto che lo devi far entrare in casa maleodorante?ma poi...docce dove fa la partita non ce ne sono?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> dove sta scritto che lo devi far entrare in casa maleodorante?ma poi...docce dove fa la partita non ce ne sono?


Ehmm e' anche casa sua...

Comunque dopo 4 ore non ho ancora visto uno straccio di idraulico

I notai si sarebbero fiondati come avvoltoi:carneval:


----------



## mirtilla (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Famiglia - L’annuncio del Guardasigilli al consiglio nazionale dei professionisti. *
> 
> *«Gli sposi dal notaio per separarsi»*
> 
> ...


 
che tristezza......


----------



## geisha (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che i notai possano svolgere attività non lucrose, non ci credo neanche se li vedo.:mrgreen:


siamo in due......


----------

